# Soap filled sponges



## louisew (May 26, 2016)

I have been asked to supply a craft shop with soap filled sponges but I can't find any YouTube or instructions how to make these, I think you would just soak sponges in melt and pour soap base, but would you wet the sponge's first like you would do the loofahs.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Louise
Forever Blowing Bubbles


----------



## BattleGnome (May 26, 2016)

I've seen (and made) soapy bath poofs. I don't have a video to link but it's the same idea. I tucked the poofs into a container and pored the m&p over it. It smells a bit at first but that clears up after it sets.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 26, 2016)

An option to consider, is slicing a sponge into thin slices and adding it to your loaf after the pour. Then cut the soap in between each sponge slice.

I think the search term you are using on you tube is not correct. The method I mentioned is definitely on YouTube.

Search "loofah soap"


----------

